# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Meeting dead brother through lucid dreams?

## Squidly-O

Helllo to all you dreamers out there

I am new hear and have had one faint lucid dream

But anywho, i have watched the videos by Reese Jones on youtube on lucid dreaming...

He talked about a fifth level, in which one could actually meet up with someone spiritually.

Unfortunately, my older brother was recently killed, and i have often wondered if it could be possible to literally "Meet him in my dreams"

If i somehow where to acomplish this, could i actually talk with him? like, not in my fictional mind, but, for example, he could say, "OWEN, how are you talking with me? you arent dead yet!"


I understand this is EXTRORDINARILY deep for a newby, and this could potentially lead to some 'controversy' but, is this actually do-able for a human being, through years of practice? or just a fantasy?


Cheers

Squidly-O  ::D:

----------


## PSPSoldier534

I'm a skeptic, but if it makes you feel better I say go for it!  :smiley:   ::welcome:: .

----------


## Javvier

Welcome! My condolences for your loss.

What you are talking about, like you have recognized, could be considered quite controversial. Correct me if I'm wrong, but you're talking about actually meeting your deceased brother, through a higher spiritual plane through dreaming.

The controversy is whether or not dreams exist only in your mind, or if they branch into farther "levels", as you yourself have said. I'm afraid there is no definite answer to this. It will have to be one you will decide for yourself.

That being said, despite any doubts, the experience of talking to your brother is completely possible. In fact, I would even say it would be a greatly benificial experience. Good luck!

----------


## kel

> Helllo to all you dreamers out there
> 
> I am new hear and have had one faint lucid dream
> 
> But anywho, i have watched the videos by Reese Jones on youtube on lucid dreaming...
> 
> He talked about a fifth level, in which one could actually meet up with someone spiritually.
> 
> Unfortunately, my older brother was recently killed, and i have often wondered if it could be possible to literally "Meet him in my dreams"
> ...




I'm sorry to hear that. sometimes the most unfortunate things happen to the most undeserved.

I'm going to state my opinion and it is that anything you dream about lucid/non lucid is coming from the inside of your head and you are subconciously controlling it.  I do believe though if you were to summon him up in a lucid dream you guys would talk for hours and maybe even learn things about him you were not aware of in reality.. because after all he is your brother and is a part of you. I think it could for sure offer you guidance, comfort, and a spirtual experience being able to talk to someone you can't normally communicate with, someone close to you.
for sure I say go for it.. With practice it is possible.. things can be very real in dreams

----------


## Shift

I'm so sorry to hear about your brother  :Sad:   ::hug:: 

I personally don't believe that it is possible to meet up with the actual person who was lost. _But_ if you are in a lucid dream, you can summon the memory of the person based on all of your conceptions of them. And they will behave based on all of the ways that you expect them to behave. So to a degree, you can interact with them. And for all we know, maybe it really is them, though I personally doubt it.

I thought about using lucid dreaming for this when my godfather passed away. Over time I realized I preferred that I hadn't, but I also have not had a single dream about him since then. If you are actually dreaming of your brother, just do reality checks every time you think of him or see his picture. Even if you aren't dreaming about him do RCs at those times. Good luck!  ::hug::

----------


## PSPSoldier534

Yeah. Many who have death, deserve life. And some who have life deserve death. You can always try. I don't believe it really will be him, but still.

----------


## Squidly-O

MY GOODNESS! thank you so much for your comfort and encouragement!

I really apreciate it, 


I guess one will never truly know this answer unless they experiance it.


 ::D:  

Squidly-O

----------


## Neeros

If you are interested in talking to the dead, I suggest Robert Monroe's book 'Ultimate Journey'

I believe in astral travel however the skeptic side of me say's its impossible. Just go for it and decide for yourself.

----------


## Squidly-O

Well, when you say 'Talking to the dead' i am not interested in rituals or psychic techniques or anything like that.

Me being a christian, things of that matter are VERBOTEN!

HOWEVER, meeting and talking to someone who is desist, through dreams and human brain power is somewhat of a different matter

All i am trying to do is see if something as powerful as meeting someone who has passed on, through a dreaming state is possible.

----------


## AjL227

Welcome to the board. Sorry to hear about your brother. Lucid dreams can definitely help through a coping process, as you could literally see his memories everytime you attain lucidity in your dreams if you wish. Good luck, and happy reading.

----------


## seeker28

I am also sorry for your loss.  I can't even imagine what that must be like for you.

I am a skeptic, but am open to the possibility that it may be possible to talk to your actual brother in a lucid dream.  Or any dream, for that matter.  I've had many dreams that make me wonder if sometimes our dreaming mind does somehow access some kind of reality that is NOT created by our minds.  I've also had the experience of talking to my recently deceased loved ones in dreams, some of which were lucid.  I've always found these dreams to be revealing and a comfort, wether I was simply meeting my memory of them or if I really was talking to their souls.  Because of my personal spiritual beliefs, I think it probably is possible because I believe in immortal souls.

Unfortunatly I don't have any idea of how you would go about training yourself to be able to meet your brother in a dream without delving into the realm of things forbidden by Chiristianity.

Perhaps focusing on your desire and praying about it would be enough to make it happen.

----------


## reapsltd666

well its a long shot for you but it definitely possible to communicate with the dead in your dreams.  I've done it before while lucid.  I spoke to one of my friends who commited suicide.  we were both sophmores in high school when it happened.  I won't go into detail but it was a pretty intense experience emotionally.  as to whether or not they live on in some sort of continous life stream/conciousness that would allow anyone to communicate with people who have passed on, or whether they just live on in our memories, who knows, but its better than nothing and its entirely possible.

----------


## Squidly-O

Thank you for condolences and understanding 'Seeker28'

I guess you're right, such things of this matter are treading on a fine line between Acceptable and Unnatural by the Christian faith

I have thought about astral Projection, but many people i have talked to have said that is perhaps going to far.

Praying always seems to work out for me, maybe ill just stick to that for now


AND THANK YOU EVERYONE ELSE FOR YOUR REPLYS AND KIND WORDS OF COMFORT, THEY TRULY MEAN ALOT TO ME  :smiley: 

Squidly-O  ::D:

----------


## apachama

First off, my condolences dude. 

I met my grandfather a few nights ago. It was very real, very vivid and kind of seemed true to character. I don't believe it was real, but it was certainly an experience. 

My only concern is that its just for a time. You get something out of it but it can remind you of the loss.

----------


## LucidRyan36

Sorry for your loss; I know how tought this can be.  My brother was killed two years ago.  Like you, I wanted a way to contact him, so I became interested in lucid dreaming.  I have, in fact, had success contacting him several times.  Typically, when I am lucid, I say (with conviction)  "I want to speak to David now."  He doesn't come every time, but I have noticed that he comes when I am feeling the saddest.  Unlike a DC, he has been able to carry on extensive conversations and something about him seems 'real.'  These encounters have been very healing.  Notably, on two occasions, he has left strange clues that I was able to use to verify the veracity of the experience.  For example, once, at the end of a conversation, he kept talking about how he had be traveling in Scotland.  This didn't make sense and seemed to hinder the authenticity of the encounter.  However, later in the day, I saw an acquaintance whom I hadn't seen for several months at the store and all she could talk about is how she couldn't go to Scotland!  Hope this helps.  BTW, the first contact didn't take long at all, once I had had a couple of lucid dreams.

----------


## supreme

I'm so sorry for your pain and I'd like to say that I believe anything is
possible in dreams. I always try to keep an open mind about them.
Our own existence is so strange, nothing would really surprise me.
Some people say that spirits can visit us even while awake, so why
not in dreams as well.

----------


## bluemoon

I'm sorry to hear about your brother.  He's visiting you.  The dead have been visiting me through my dreams since I was a child.  Mostly family members, but also my husband's grandma, my cat and a Confederate Soldier when I out camping.  After all theses years I finally learned it's channeling that I experiencing.  Getting stronger too as I get older.  Think of your brother before you go to sleep.  Bet he'll visit again. :0)

----------


## Brock

I think dreams are our own head but I believe astral projection can let you speak to spirits. Keep hope  :smiley:

----------


## ThisWitheredMan

Basically, people believe one way or the other, but no one KNOWS. We ultimately have no idea what is possible within dreams. If you experience talking to your brother, how can you be sure it wasn't real? How can you be sure it was? Ultimately it's up to you to decide either way. If you truly want to contact your brother in a dream, then do so, and you have done so. Only you can determine if it was "real" or not.

----------


## ball4184

try astral projection

sorry for your loss  :Sad:

----------


## Robd

I've had several dreams about my older brother who also recently died. I've had so many that when I talk to him I actually ask him if he's really alive right now and he always has a very convincing explanation. I'm not sure if I believe it's really my brother in the dream (sorry) but I guess it would make it a possibility.

----------


## Povlovich

Sorry to hear about that bro. I have talked to my dead great grandmother in a LD, it was a beautiful experience. I woke up laughing/crying, it was awesome. I suggest it, definitely. It seems to help with the grieving process to "see" them one more time, even if it's just in your head, it seems real.

----------

